# Sig P2022



## watchyoursix (Apr 30, 2008)

Does anybody have any experience with the P2022? I currently work security and need to buy a full-sized 9mm to qualify and get my state firearms license. I currently have a P229 and love it, but was looking for something a little bit bigger and with more ammo capacity. What are others experiences with the P2022? Would I be better off getting a P226?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

The SP is about the same size as the P229 just lighter due to the polymer frame. Max mag capacity is 15 (depending on where you live). With the P228/229 you can use the higher capacity P226 mags as they will fit and work. I've got several 17 round P226 mags for my P228 and used the "X-Grip" plate to cover the gap at the base. Fully functional and cosmetically cleaner than having the naked mag extension stick out.

Since you work for a private firm, you may want to check into the policy before going the route of the P226 mag capacity in the P229 you currently have. If 15 is the max you can carry, then either you P229 or the SP will be fine. Comes down to weight and personal preference. The SP has one of THE most underrated triggers ever. After it breaks in, it only get better.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

My younger bro owns a SP2022 and it's a very nice gun and fun to shoot. IMO would be an excellent side arm. I have no experience with the P226 so I cannot compare. There is also a substantial price difference between the two with the SP2022 being less expensive and depending on the caliber, mag cap, etc.

If you shop online, you can get a good deal on a SP2022 9mm right now here... http://www.impactguns.com/store/798681295630.html


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Deal here by a trusted vendor and member on another forum: http://www.topgunsupply.com/handguns-sig-sauer-sigpro/

$50 difference between standard sights and night sights.


----------



## JeffsSig (Jul 13, 2008)

The SP2022 is my FAV gun!
I think it is very under priced.

You cant buy a better triger.
It is my "go to gun"

I also have a 226.


----------



## Vanguard1987 (Aug 2, 2008)

+1 on the SP2022 Jeff.

I don't have a lot of experience to draw upon but my new SP2022 9mm is very easy to shoot. I have used it in steel plate matches, bullseye, concealed carry, dry fire, etc. It came with nite sights that work well and it also came with two 15 round magazines. No extra safeties needed, solid trigger pull and comfortable (safe feeling) carry on double action. 

A little bulky for concealed carry but I take it with me anyway. Never malfunctions and you can shoot all day without discomfort. I'm a Sig fan and a SP2022 fan.


----------

